# Ohio Cat Tournament Series



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

Got two dates so far for this seasons cat tournaments.
March 19 Salt Fork Morning Glory ramp 8-4
April 23 Berlin Les's Bait 8-4

More details or info at. www.ohiocatguideservice.com
call or email for info


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Hope its not that cold on the 19th id like to fish a salt fork tourney.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

march 19th at saltfork...might be needing an auger,not a boat!!! ice there is getting really thick, ramps might be open but i'm guessing alot of the lake will still have thick ice...


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

Well in March its still going to be cold, as far as the ice goes I know its a gamble setting the date so early. I also have a second back up date for the tourney of April 9th. If boats are able to launch there will be fish caught. Also will be adding another date shortly if all goes as planned for portage lakes may 7th


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

have you ever thought about having your day tourneys on sundays? so us guys who have to work saturdays could get in on the action.


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

i have thought about sundays, not sure there would be enough interest in it. alot of guys that are on the fence about doing a tourney would rather watch football. i will see what i can do about putting a couple sunday dates together. my plans are to have our final be a two day tourney, sat and sun


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

thanks for giving it some consideration, i think you might be surprised by the extra couple of guys who come out. on a side note i saw you gave a seminar last weekend over in dalton, you have any other seminars scheduled?


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

negs said:


> have you ever thought about having your day tourneys on sundays? so us guys who have to work saturdays could get in on the action.


I would fish on Sundays if you had tournaments!!


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

@negs, Im glad you got to make it to the seminar. Im even more glad you are asking about another one , so it must not have been that bad to sit through. I currently am not scheduled for anymore. I am working on some sunday dates , will probably be shorter tourneys and may take place of the wed nighters... I also updated and switched a few lakes and dates,,,,,so far most tourneys will be from 8 am to 4 pm, will not allow trailering, waiting on a couple permits to return and will be set , thanks


www.ohiocatguideservice.com , go to ohio cat series


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

throwitback, actually i didn't make it out to the ne sportsman show. thats why i was hoping you would be speaking somewhere else. personally i think that show is a joke, but i would have made an exception and went had i knew you were speaking.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

That Dalton show was a joke, but skip did put on a good seminar! Keep us posted on these tourneys!!


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

I would most likely get in on the March 19th Salt Fork tourney......if it's fishable. I gotta check out your site for the details....costs mostly.


----------

